

Ask HN: How much recurring income do you generate, and from what? - benzor

There have been two such threads in the past few years (links below) which I&#x27;ve found incredibly useful and interesting. It would be great to hear some new success stories or updates from previous posters.<p>2012 thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=4467603<p>2011 thread: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;news.ycombinator.com&#x2F;item?id=2567487
======
t0
6 days ago:
[http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6431573](http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6431573)

~~~
benzor
Wow. Can't believe the almighty Google failed me. Apologies.

~~~
lacteus
You can use [https://www.hnsearch.com](https://www.hnsearch.com)

